# Nach Kühlerwechsel Fehler bei booten



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Hey,Leute
Ich hab folgendes Problem,hab mir letzte woche einen neuen Kühler geholt,weil mein alter zu laut war,hab den neuen richtig eingebaut(denk ich ma) und jetzt bleibt er beim booten immer stehen und zeigt mir das hier an:

```
Award Medallion BIOS v6.0, An Energy Star Ally
Copyright (C) 1984-2002, Award Software, Inc.

Asus A 7V600-X ACPI BIOS Revesion 1006

AMD Athlon (TM) XP3000+
Memory Test: 524288K OK

Award Plug and Play BIOS Extension V1.0A
Inialize Plug and Play Cards...
PNP Init Completed

Detecting Primary Master   ... SAMSUNG SP0802N
Detecting Primary Slave    ... None
Detecting Secondary Master ... AOPEN COM5232/AAH PRO
Detecting Secondary Slave  ... HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B

Hardware Monitor found an error. Enter Power setup menu for details.
```

Weiss jemand von euch was das ist und was ich vielleicht falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## Sinac (30. April 2005)

Ich schätze mal des der Kühler zu langsam andreht und deshalb nicht sofort erkannt wird. Stell im BIOS die CPU Fan Detection ab, dann sollte es laufen wenn dass das Problem ist.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2005)

Alternativ falls ein Lüfter für die Northbridge vorhanden ist, den an den Anschluss den CPU lüfters klemmen, das funktioniert oftmals auch


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

@Sinac wo genau find ich das denn im BIOS?Habe grad nachgeschaut,aber nichts gefunden.
@DJ Teac was meinste denn?Versteh ich nicht.
P.S Was ist eine Northbridge?


----------



## Mine0 (30. April 2005)

Da du dich anscheinend nicht so gut auskennst lass die Finger davonn.

Das funktioniert zwar ist aber für nicht Profies tödlich.



			
				DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alternativ falls ein Lüfter für die Northbridge vorhanden ist, den an den Anschluss den CPU lüfters klemmen, das funktioniert oftmals auch




So jetzt die Hilfe:
Du hast mehrere Optionen, ich gehe mal davon aus das du weißt wie man ins Bios kommt (Entf-Taste drücken)

Wenn du im Bios bist dann gehe auf die Überschrift "Power", dort findest du den "Hardware Monitor".
Im Hardware Monitor findest du Smart Q-Fan Funktion steht diese auf Enable stelle sie auf Disable.
Überprüfe was bei CPU Fan Speed steht ist der Wert unter ca.600 RPM schaltet das Board aus Sicherheitsgründen ab.

Für weitere Fragen gib bitte die Optionen und Werte vom Hardware Monitor mit an.




			
				DaBadBoy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey,Leute
> Ich hab folgendes Problem,hab mir letzte woche einen neuen Kühler geholt,weil mein alter zu laut war,hab den neuen richtig eingebaut(denk ich ma) und jetzt bleibt er beim booten immer stehen und zeigt mir das hier an:
> 
> ```
> ...




Gruß Mine0


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Also,hab grad bei mir nachgeschaut,bei mir gibt's bei Hardware Monitor keinen Unterpunkt Smart Q-Fan Funktion. Das ist alles was bei mir unter Hardware Monitor steht:

```
MB Temperature 39°C / 102°F
CPU Temperature 62°C / 143.5°F

CPU Fan Speed von 1985 bis 2008 RPM
SHASSIS Fam Speed N/A

VCORE Voltage 1.62V
+3.3V Voltage von 3.32V bis 3.34V
+5V Voltage von 4.97V bis 4.99V
+12V Voltage 12.60V
```


----------



## Mine0 (30. April 2005)

DaBadBoy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also,hab grad bei mir nachgeschaut,bei mir gibt's bei Hardware Monitor keinen Unterpunkt Smart Q-Fan Funktion. Das ist alles was bei mir unter Hardware Monitor steht:
> 
> ```
> MB Temperature 39°C / 102°F
> ...



Hast du noch zusätzlich einen Gehäuse Lüfter angeschlossen ? Wenn nein dann deaktiviere die Option "SHASSIS Fan Speed"

(CPU Fan Speed von 1985 bis 2008) bewegen sich die Zahlen auch mal oder ist das nur die Aussage das der Lüfter sich in diesem Drehzahl Rahmen drehen kann?

Gruß Mine0


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Also da wo steht von ... bis ...,da haben sich die zahlen in dem Bereich verändert als ich im BIOS drinne war

Bei "SHASSIS Fan Speed" kann ich nichts ändern,der überspring den Punkt einfach. Und alles andere kann ich nur auf "Ignore" setzen


----------



## Mine0 (30. April 2005)

Das habe ich bei Assus Support Deutschland gefunden könnte die Lösung deines Problemes sein.
Wenn du mehr wissen möchtest dann schau mal bei http://www.asuscom.de unter Support A7 Bords nach


ASUS Support Q&A Nr. 104
 Question: 
Ich habe im BIOS einige Einstellungen getätigt bzw. ich habe das BIOS auf die aktuelle Version geflasht.
Beim nächsten Systemstart piepst der Rechner einmal und schaltet sich dann automatisch wieder ab (Shutdown).
Ich nutze einen Silent Lüfter mit weniger als 2500 Umdrehungen 
Ich nutze eine CPU Kühler mit eigener Temperaturregelung
 Answer: 
Wenn im BIOS die Thermal Option ( CPU FAN Check at Power on ) aktiviert ist (bei aktuellen BIOS standardmässig aktiviert), überprüft das System beim Start ob ein Tachosignal am CPU-Fan Anschluss vorliegt.
Sollte dem nicht so sein, schaltet der Rechner wieder ab, um nach Möglichkeit eine Überhitzung der CPU zu vermeiden. 
Bei aktuellen BIOS-Versionen ist diese Option aus Sicherheitsgründen standardgemäß eingeschaltet.

Der Lüfter muss mindestens mit 2500 Umdrehungen pro Minute laufen.
Sollte der CPU Fan direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen sein, ist eine Überprüfung des Signals nicht möglich.
Um zu erkennen, ob der Lüfter überhaupt ein Tachosignal liefern kann, überprüfen sie bitte ob das Verbindungskabel dreiadrig ist.

Um ein Start des Rechners zu ermöglichen, muss ein Lüfter mit Tachosignal ( >2500 upm ) am CPU-FAN Anschluss angeschlossen sein. Falls der verwendete CPU-Lüfter über keinen 3-PIN FAN Anschluss verfügt  z.B. per Adapter direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen ist, können Sie temporär an den CPU-FAN Anschluss einen anderen Lüfter anschliessen (Alternativ kann auch der Chipsatz-Lüfter angeschlossen werden).  
Bitte nicht vergessen, den CPU-Lüfter mit einem der anderen Anschlüsse zu verbinden 
Dann den Rechner hochfahren und im Bios der Punkt "CPU FAN Check at Power on" deaktivieren und BIOS abspeichern. Danach runterfahren die Lüfter wieder umstecken! Dann sollte es laufen!

Bei Lüftern die eine eigene Temperaturregelung haben sind die Symptome ähnlich, die Ursache aber eine andere.

Bei Boards ohne Q-Fan ist die Ursache dafür, dass das System nicht anfährt, dass einfach der Prozessor nicht warm genug ist und somit die Regelung des Lüfters die Drehzahl unter den benötigten Wert von 2500 Umdrehungen regelt.
Das Board geht somit davon aus, dass kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist bzw. der Lüfter einen Defekt hat und schaltet sich sofort aus, damit der Prozessor geschützt wird.

Bei Boards mit Q-Fan ist die Ursache gilt dasselbe wie bei Boards ohne Q-FAN. Zusätzlich arbeiten aber die Regelung des Kühlers und die von Q-Fan gegeneinander.

Generell ist davon abzuraten selbst regelende Lüfter zu verwenden, da durch die Regelung der Betrieb des Boards (auch wenn es startet) gestöret wird und es zu nicht vorhersehbaren Phänomen wie z.B. Meldungen des Speech Reporter "CPU Fan failed", Instabilitäten, plötzliches Neubooten oder Abschalten des Systems kommen kann.

Problemlösung : Einen schnell drehenden (>2500 Umdr.) Lüfter an den CPU Fan Anschluss und den CPU Kühler direkt an das Netzteil anschliessen oder besser einen nicht geregelten CPU Lüfter verwenden
Eine Liste vonempfohlenen Kühler die von uns getestet wurden finden Sie hier . 
Aktuelle Biosversionen finden Sie stets unter:
http://www.asuscom.de/support/bios/bios.htm

Gruß Mine0


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Hmmm...irgendwie hab ich trotzdem nicht verstanden was in meinem Fall zu tun ist,also der CPU-Kühler ist bei mir direkt an den Fan Anschluss angeschlossen und nicht an das Netzteil und somit,soweit ich's verstanden hab, müsste der Kühler erkannt werden.
Ahja und mein Rechner schaltet sich nicht ab,er bleibt nur beim booten stehen und zeigt mir den oben beschriebenen Fehler an und unten hab ich dann die Möglichkeit durch drücken von F1 fortzufahren uder ins BIOS reinzugehen.

P.S ich weiss nicht ob das irgendwie hilf,mein alter Kühler musste an den Fan Anschluss und an das Netzteil angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Mine0 (30. April 2005)

Was für einen Kühler verwendest du?

Name Produkt usw.

Mine0


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Einen Copper Silent 2TC-Kühler von arctic-cooling

Hier,das ist der genaue Name von dem "Arctic Cooling Copper Silent 2TC Rev. 2"


----------



## Mine0 (30. April 2005)

Das 3te. kabel ist nicht am stecker befestigt und gibt kein Tachosignal durch, es ist im Kühler mit einem Sensor eingesteckt (Gelb).

Ist das so?
Es müste das Gelbe Kabel sein und nicht das Rote oder Schwarze.

Der Kühler ist von Arctic wenn ja dann schalte im Bios den CPU Fan Speed auf Ignorieren also ab.

Melde dich bitte ob es klappt.

Gruß Mine0


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Insgesamt gib's 5 Kabel,ein rotes,ein schwarzes und das gelbe Kabel gehen zum Stecker, und das zweite schwarze und das zweite rote Kabel gehen runter in Richtung CPU.


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Hab grad CPU Fan Speed auf ignore gestellt und bischer ist der Fehler nicht wieder aufgetreten
Danke,man,dass du dir die Zait genommen hast,hast mir echt geholfen

P.S wenn ich CPU Fan Speed auf ignore hab,könnte das dann nicht passieren,dass das CPU verbrennt,denn der Rechner kontroliert die Umdrehungen des Kühlers dann ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Mine0 (30. April 2005)

DaBadBoy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Insgesamt gib's 5 Kabel,ein rotes,ein schwarzes und das gelbe Kabel gehen zum Stecker, und das zweite schwarze und das zweite rote Kabel gehen runter in Richtung CPU.



Ohh ich habe mich vertan mit den Kabeln o.k. ich habe auch einen und mal nachgeschaut.

Der Kühler gibt kein gescheites Drehzahlsignal durch oder zu wenig, weil es mindestens 2500RPU sein müssen um dein Problem zu lösen.

*Achtung* schalte im Bios die CPU Fan Speed ab dann sollte es wieder gehen aber wenn der Lüfter ausfehlt gibt es keinen Schutz mehr und dein PC raucht ab das ist das Risiko.

Mache dir aus sicherheits- gründen dann den Motherboard Monitor 5 drauf und stell ihn dir ein (CPU System usw.).

Keine angst vor dem Bios, wenn es nicht geht dann läst sich der PC nicht mehr Booten oder einschalten dann musst du ein Cmos Reset ausführen und er bootet mit dem Grund Einstellungen wieder.

O.K. probiere das aus und melde dich was dabei raus kam.

Gruß Mine0


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Hab das Programm jetzt bei mir instaliert. Was macht das denn genau?Schägt das denn nur Alarm wenn CPU überhitzt ist oder schaltet der Rechner automatisch ab?

Und nochwas,die Anzeige von den Umdrehungen befindet sich gerade so um die 1550 UPM und es ist im roten Bereich,ist das normal?


----------



## Mine0 (30. April 2005)

Du solltest die CPU Temperatur auf maximal 80-90 C° stellen, wenn  der Prozessor zu heiß wird bekommst du das mit einem Signalton angezeigt, und schaltet automatisch ab, wenn nichts dagegen unternommen wird theoretisch.

Gruß Mine0


----------



## DaBadBoy (30. April 2005)

Aha,ok,das ist gut. Bei mir ist jetzt die max Temperatur auf 70°C eingestellt,ich glaub ich lass es lieber so oder stell höchstens auf 75-80°C.
Sollte ich noch irgendwas über das Program wissen?


----------



## Mine0 (2. Mai 2005)

DaBadBoy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha,ok,das ist gut. Bei mir ist jetzt die max Temperatur auf 70°C eingestellt,ich glaub ich lass es lieber so oder stell höchstens auf 75-80°C.
> Sollte ich noch irgendwas über das Program wissen?




O.K. hier mal eine Adresse zur Hilfe http://www.bs-roth.de/schueler/proj...ionen/lursruppwittdenz/MBM/MBMEinrichtung.htm

Und gleich mal eine Frage hinterher hast du dir auch das Deutsche Sprachpacket geholt?
Wenn nicht Mach das und Install. es nachträglich.

Dann mal zur deiner Einstellung der CPU Temp. die kannst du und solltest du auf 90C° einstellen und keine Angst das kann deine Cpu aushalten laut Hersteller sie hält auch 120C° aus aber dann ist es mehr als kritisch oder auch schon zu spät.
Wenn du das nicht machst dann wird dir im Sommer der PC am laufenden Band eine Meldung machen also Mach es.

Was die Temp. angeht das ist von User zu User immer unterschiedlich auch was die Hilfe angeht.

Ach und noch was du solltest ein Bios Update machen das kann dein Problem auch beheben wie das geht findest du bei Asus.de.

Gruß Mine0


----------

